# Greenpeace damages coral reef



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20051101/sc_afp/philippinesenvironmentgreenpeaceshipfine_051101024747

d'oh!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Link didn't work for me. Try this: http://tinyurl.com/bnczh


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It should work now...you probably tried when I was trying to be nifty and do a 'look here' type thing, which I couldn't get to work...so I just put the whole link up.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Funny how satelites can map the surface of the earth to the point that you can tell what make of cars are in front of the houses at the time of the photo, but charts that say where reefs lie are that inacurate.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Having professionally used charts before...I don't buy it. If it is shallow enough for a sail boat to hit it, it was shallow enough for merchant ships, etc. No way it was mischarted unless Greenpeace didn't want to waste the paper to have the latest charts.

ALso, it was a reef recognized by the United Nations as one of the "World Heritage sites of the UN Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization." What are the odds it was charted wrong?

Don't get me going further on Greenpeace.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh, please don't get me started on Greenpeace.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL, that's rich!


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Someone really needs to give these phony earth savers a kick to another life-less ball of rock and let them save life there


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

"Let's all hold hands and sing songs! Then we can form a human chain around the Exxon main building!"


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Kumbayaa?


----------

